# Loss at 20 weeks



## blamesydney

We lost our baby at 20 weeks because my water broke. There was nothing they could do to replenish the fluids enough for the baby to develop lungs. It's been 8 weeks. Some days I'm fine. Some days like today I am not. We're trying again and I found out yesterday we didn't get pregnant this much. It just doesn't feel like a very merry christmas this year.


----------



## HLx

I'm so so sorry :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## ClairAye

:hugs: So sorry for your loss.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I am so sorry for your loss. Sending you many :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm so very sorry for ure loss.


----------

